# Aus einem Queue sollen sachen selektiert werden...



## mhmt_03 (23. Mrz 2021)

Hallo und guten Tag, ich habe derzeit ein Problem mit meiner Aufgabe: ich soll in einem Queue überprüfen ob die Patienten (das was im Queue deklariert wird) Privatpatienten sind, also den wert true aufweisen. Ich verstehe hierbei meinen Fehler nicht, da am ende alle Patienten in der Konsole stehen. (Funktioniert nach dem First in First out prinzip)
mein Quelltext:


```
public class aufgaben
{
Queue<Patient> patientenschlange = new Queue<Patient>();
public void allePrivatPatienten(){
        System.out.println("Alle privat Patienten");
        boolean x ;
        String w;
        patientenschlange.enqueue(new Patient("Achim Achtung", true));
        patientenschlange.enqueue(new Patient("Bernd Brot", false));
        patientenschlange.enqueue(new Patient("Clemens Chaos", false));
        patientenschlange.enqueue(new Patient("Demet Dental", true));
        patientenschlange.enqueue(new Patient("Engelbert Erdmann", true));
        while (!patientenschlange.isEmpty()){
            x=patientenschlange.front().getPrivatpatient();        
           
             if (x=true){

                w=patientenschlange.front().getPatientenname();
                System.out.println(w);
               
            }
               patientenschlange.dequeue();
        }
        System.out.println();
    }
}
```
die Ausgabe am ende sollte sein
Achim Achtung
Demet Dental
Engelbert Erdmann

die Methoden aus dem Queue lauten : dequeue=oberstes Objekt entfernen ; enqueue= etwas an den Queue dranhängen; und für die Patienten gibt es noch .front()= liefert den gesuchten wert (getPrivatpatient oder getPatientenname).
vielen dank für die Hilfe schonmal


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (23. Mrz 2021)

```
if (x=true){
```

Das ist eine Zuweisung und du überprüfst den Wert der Zuweisung, welcher hier true ist. Bitte nutze == für den Vergleich.


----------



## mhmt_03 (23. Mrz 2021)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> ```
> if (x=true){
> ```
> 
> Das ist eine Zuweisung und du überprüfst den Wert der Zuweisung, welcher hier true ist. Bitte nutze == für den Vergleich.


oh oh ups das ist jetz peinlich sowas simples zu übersehen danke sehr


----------



## fhoffmann (23. Mrz 2021)

Und wenn du einfach schreibst:

```
if(x) {
```
kann dir so ein Fehler (Zuweisung statt Vergleich) erst gar nicht passieren.


----------

